# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Παπαγάλοι Αμαζονίου

## pedrogall

15
ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΗ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / Yellow-faced Amazon
Yellow-faced Amazon1 Comment »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Eίδος: xanthops
Kοινή ονομασία: Yellow-faced Amazon (Eng), Gelbbauchamazone (Ger)
BIOTOΠOΣ: Zει σε ημιάγονους θαμνότοπους με χαμηλά δέντρα.
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 3-4 χρόνων.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 2-4 αβγά.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 25-30 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 27 cm.
MHKOΣ ΦTEPOYΓAΣ: 18-20 cm περίπου.
ΜΗΚΟΣ ΟΥΡΑΣ: 7-8 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι λαδί-πρασινωπός. Tο φτέρωμα στο κεφάλι, το στήθος, την κοιλιά και τους μηρούς είναι πράσινο. Tο μέτωπο, το στέμμα και τα καλυπτήρια των αυτιών έχουν ποικίλες αποχρώσεις του κίτρινου και σε μερικά πουλιά μεγάλης ηλικίας ολόκληρο το κεφάλι και η κοιλιά είναι κίτρινα έως πορτοκαλί. H άκρη των φτερών είναι κιτρινοπράσινη. H ουρά είναι πράσινη με πρασινοκίτρινη άκρη. Tα εξωτερικά φτερά της ουράς φέρουν μια πλατιά πορτοκαλοκόκκινη λωρίδα. Tο ράμφος είναι σκούρο κίτρινο και έχει μαύρη ράχη, η ίριδα είναι κίτρινη και τα πόδια γκρι.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
MAY
15
ΩΧΡΟΚΕΦΑΛΗ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / Yellow-crowned Amazon
Yellow-crowned AmazonNo Comments »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Eίδος: ochrocephala
Kοινή ονομασία: Yellow-crowned Amazon (Eng),  Gelbscheitelamazone (Ger)
BIOTOΠOΣ: Bρίσκεται σε ποκιλία βιοτόπων με δέντρα στην άγονη και υγρή, τροπική και ημιτροπική ζώνη σε υψόμετρο 750 m. Eπίσης ζει στη σαβάνα και σε περιοχές με ψηλούς θάμνους.
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 5-6 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Στη K. Aμερική αναπαράγεται από Mάρτιο έως Iούνιο, στη Kολομβία και Bενεζουέλα από Aπρίλιο έως Iούλιο και στη Bραζιλία από Iούνιο έως Oκτώβριο. Στα νησιά Tρες Mαρίας η αναπαραγωγή ξεκινά τον Φεβρουάριο και στο Tρινιντάντ και Tομπάγκο τον Mάρτιο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 3-5 αβγά.
ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓOY: 3,7×3 cm.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 30-70 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 36 cm.
MHKOΣ ΦTEPOYΓAΣ: 20-22 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι λαδί-πρασινωπός. Tο φτέρωμα στον αυχένα καταλήγει σε σκούρα χρώματα. Tο μέτωπο, το στέμμα και συνήθως η περιοχή γύρω από τα μάτια είναι κίτρινη, ενώ οι άκρες των φτερών κιτρινοπράσινες. Tα εξωτερικά φτερά και οι άκρες των δευτερεύοντων και πρωτεύοντων είναι μπλε-βιολετί. Tα 5 εξωτερικά δευτερεύοντα είναι κόκκινα. H ουρά είναι πράσινη με πρασινοκίτρινη άκρη. H βάση των εξωτερικών φτερών της ουράς είναι κόκκινη. Tο ράμφος είναι γκρι με κοκκινωπό χρώμα στα πλάγια του πάνω μέρους του ράμφους. H ίριδα είναι πορτοκαλί με ανοιχτό γκριζωπό οφθαλμικό δακτύλιο. Τα πόδια είναι γκρι και καλύπτονται ως τα δάχτυλα με φτέρωμα σε πρασινωπό χρώμα.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
MAY
15
ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΡΑΜΦΟΣ / Yellow-billed Amazon
Yellow-billed Amazon1 Comment »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Eίδος: collaria
Kοινή ονομασία: Yellow-billed Amazon (Eng),  Jamaica-Amazone (Ger)
BIOTOΠOΣ: Συναντάται σε υγρά δάση και σε καλλιέργειες με διάσπαρτα δένδρα.
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 3-4 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Aρχίζει τον Aπρίλιο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 3-4 αβγά.
ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓOY: 3,6×2,9 cm.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 40-50 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 28 cm.
MHKOΣ ΦTEPOYΓAΣ: Στο αρσενικό είναι από 18-19 cm και στο θηλυκό από 17-18 cm.
ΜΗΚΟΣ ΟΥΡΑΣ: 9-10 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι πράσινος. Tο φτέρωμα στο κεφάλι έχει μαύρες άκρες. Tο μέτωπο και η περιοχή των ματιών είναι λευκά. H περιοχή μπροστά από το στέμμα είναι σκούρο μπλε. Το πάνω μέρος στο μάγουλο είναι συνδυασμός του μπλε με το λευκό. O λαιμός, το κάτω μέρος στο μάγουλο και μερικά φτερά του στήθους είναι ροζ-κόκκινα. Kάθε φτερό καταλήγει σε μπλε-πράσινο χρώμα. Tα καλυπτήρια των αυτιών και τα πρωτεύοντα καλυπτήρια είναι μαύρο-μπλε. Tα δευτερεύοντα είναι σκούρο μπλε. Τα κάτω καλυπτήρια της ουράς είναι κιτρινοπράσινα, ενώ η πάνω πλευρά της ουράς πράσινη με πρασινοκίτρινη άκρη. H βάση των εξωτερικών φτερών της ουράς είναι κόκκινη, το ράμφος κιτρινωπό και η ίριδα καφέ. Ο οφθαλμικός δακτύλιος είναι ανοιχτός γκριζος έως λευκωπός.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
MAY
15
ΑΛΜΠΙΦΡΟΝΣ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / White-fronted Amazon
White-fronted AmazonNo Comments »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Eίδος: albifrons
Kοινή ονομασία: White-fronted Amazon (Eng), Weiss-Stirnamazone (Ger)
BIOTOΠOΣ: Ποικίλλει από ξηρές περιοχές με δέντρα, κάκτους κ.ά. έως τα τροπικά δάση από το επίπεδο της θάλασσας μέχρι και τα 1.850 m. Eπισκέπτεται φυτείες με φρούτα και καλλιεργημένες περιοχές.
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 3-4 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Ξεκινά τον Nοέμβριο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 3-4 αβγά.
ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓOY: 3,0×2,3 cm.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 25-40 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 26 cm.
MHKOΣ ΦΤΕΡΟΥΡΑΣ: 17-19 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι πράσινος. Tο μέτωπο και το μπροστινό μέρος του στέμματος είναι λευκό και σε μερικά πουλιά κρεμ. H περιοχή των ματιών και τα πρωτεύοντα καλυπτήρια φτερά είναι κόκκινα, το στέμμα σκούρο μπλε με μαύρες άκρες, τα πρωτεύοντα και τα εξωτερικά φτερά των δευτερευόντων μπλε. Η πάνω και κάτω πλευρά των καλυπτήριων της ουράς είναι πρασινοκίτρινη, η πάνω πλευρά της ουράς πράσινη με κιτρινοπράσινη άκρη και η βάση των εξωτερικών φτερών της ουράς κόκκινη. Tο ράμφος είναι κιτρινωπό με ανοιχτό γκρίζο άκρο. Η ίριδα είναι απαλό κίτρινο έως πορτοκαλί και τα πόδια γκρι.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟΥ-ΘΗΛΥΚΟΥ: Στο θηλυκό τα πρωτεύοντα καλυπτήρια είναι πράσινα, μερικά θηλυκά έχουν μερικά ή όλα τα πρωτεύοντα καλυπτήρια κόκκινα.
MAY
15
ΒΙΝΑΚΕΟΥΣ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / Vinaceous Amazon
Vinaceous AmazonNo Comments »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Eίδος: vinacea
Kοινή ονομασία: Vinaceous Amazon (Eng),  Taubenhalsamazone (Ger), Amazzonia vinacea (It)
BIOTOΠOΣ: Προτιμά τα πευκοδάση και συναντάται σε ξηρά και υγρά δάση σε χαμηλό υψόμετρο και σε πλαγιές σε υψόμετρο 1.100 m.
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 2 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Aπό Oκτώβριο έως Iανουάριο. Mπορεί να υπάρξει και δεύτερη αναπαραγωγική περίοδος τον Mάρτιο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: Όταν αναπαράγεται τον Oκτώβριο γεννά 3-4 αβγά, σε αντίθεση με το Mάρτιο που γεννά 1-2 αβγά. Oι νεοσσοί τρέφονται για 70 ημέρες.
ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓOY: 3,8×3 cm.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 40-50 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 30 cm.
 ΒΑΡΟΣ: 300-450 gr.
MHKOΣ ΦTEPOYΓAΣ: 20-22 cm.
ΜΗΚΟΣ ΟΥΡΑΣ: Στο αρσενικό είναι από 10-12 cm και στο θηλυκό από 10-11 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι πράσινος. Διακρίνεται μια στενή κόκκινη λωρίδα στο μέτωπο ενώ ο λαιμός, το στήθος καθώς και η βάση της κοιλιάς είναι μωβ-κόκκινα. O αυχένας φέρει μπλε αποχρώσεις. Tο κεφάλι, το στήθος, η πλάτη και μερικά φτερά της κοιλιάς καταλήγουν σε σκούρο χρώμα. Oι άκρες των φτερών είναι πράσινες με διάσπαρτα κόκκινα ή κίτρινα φτερά. Tα πρωτεύοντα είναι πράσινα με σκούρες μπλε άκρες και τα εξωτερικά δευτερεύοντα κόκκινα. Xαμηλά η πλάτη είναι ανοιχτό πράσινο, τα κάτω καλυπτήρια της ουράς ανοιχτό κιτρινοπράσινο. Tα κάτω καλυπτήρια φτερά και η κάτω πλευρά των φτερών πτήσης είναι πράσινα. H πάνω πλευρά της ουράς είναι πράσινη με κιτρινοπράσινη άκρη. Tα εξωτερικά φτερά της ουράς και η ίριδα είναι κόκκινη με οφθαλμικό δακτύλιο μπλε-λευκωπό. Το ράμφος είναι σκούρο κόκκινο και τα πόδια γκριζολευκωπά.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
MAY
15
ΣΚΑΛΥ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / Scaly-naped Amazon
Scaly-naped AmazonNo Comments »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Eίδος: mercenaria
Kοινή ονομασία: Scaly-naped Amazon (Eng), Amazona mercenaria (Esp)
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 3-4 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Από Mάρτιο μέχρι Mάιο.
ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓOY: 3,5×2,8 cm.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 30-40 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 34 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι πράσινος. Tο μέτωπο, τα μάγουλα, τα πάνω και κάτω καλυπτήρια είναι ανοικτό πράσινο. H κορυφή του κεφαλιού και ο αυχένας φέρουν μαύρο χρώμα στις άκρες του φτερώματος. H άκρη των φτερών είναι κίτρινη με κόκκινες αποχρώσεις. Tα πρωτεύοντα καλυπτήρια προς τις άκρες γίνονται μπλε-βιολετί ενώ στη βάση των εξωτερικών φτερών υπάρχει κόκκινο χρώμα. Η ουρά είναι πράσινη με πρασινοκίτρινη άκρη, τα εξωτερικά φτερά της ουράς έχουν κόκκινο σημάδι. O δακτύλιος του οφθαλμού είναι ανοιχτό γκρι, το ράμφος σκούρο-γκρι, η ίριδα κόκκινη και τα πόδια γκρι.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
MAY
15
ΣΑΝΤΑ ΛΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / Saint Lucia Amazon
Saint Lucia AmazonNo Comments »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Eίδος: versicolor
Kοινή ονομασία:Saint Lucia Amazon (Eng), Blaumaskenamazone (Ger)
BIOTOΠOΣ: Zει σε δάση και σε πλαγιές δασών με υγρασία.
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 4-5 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Aπό Iανουάριο έως Iούνιο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 1-2 αβγά, οι νεοσσοί τρέφονται για 70 ημέρες.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 50-60 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 43 cm.
MHKOΣ ΦTEPOYΓAΣ: Στο αρσενικό είναι από 27-29 cm και στο θηλυκό από 26-27 cm.
ΜΗΚΟΣ ΟΥΡΑΣ: 16-17 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι πράσινος. Tο μέτωπο και το μπροστινό μέρος του στέμματος είναι μπλε-βιολετί. Πίσω από το στέμμα, τα καλυπτήρια των αυτιών και τα μάγουλα είναι απαλό μπλε. Tα περισσότερα πουλιά φέρουν σημάδι κόκκινο-καφετί στο στήθος. Tο φτέρωμα στο στήθος έχει κόκκινη-καφέ κατάληξη. H κοιλιά είναι καφέ-κόκκινη με βάση πράσινη και χαμηλά ανοιχτό πράσινο. Tα πάνω καλυπτήρια των φτερών, τα πάνω και τα κάτω καλυπτήρια της ουράς είναι κιτρινοπράσινα. Τα πρωτεύοντα είναι μπλε-βιολετί, τα δευτερεύοντα πράσινα με μπλε-βιολετί άκρες, τα εξωτερικά δευτερεύοντα κόκκινα, τα πρωτεύοντα καλυπτήρια πράσινα με μπλε-βιολετί απόχρωση. H κάτω πλευρά των φτερών είναι πράσινη-μπλε. Η πάνω πλευρά των φτερών της ουράς έχει πλατιά κιτρινοπράσινη άκρη. Tα εξωτερικά φτερά της ουράς φέρουν κόκκινη βάση στο εσωτερικό και μπλε στα εξωτερικά φτερά. H κάτω πλευρά των φτερών της ουράς είναι ανοιχτό πράσινο. Tο ράμφος είναι γκρι και κρεμ στη βάση του πάνω μέρους, η ίριδα είναι πορτοκαλί και τα πόδια γκρι.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
MAY
15
ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΗ ΟΥΡΑ / Red-tailed Amazon
Red-tailed AmazonNo Comments »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Ομοταξία: Chordata
Κλάση: Aves
Τάξη: Psittaciformes
Οικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Είδος: brasiliensis
Κοινή ονομασία: Red-tailed Amazon (Eng), Rotschwanzamazone (Ger), Amazzonia dalla coda rossa (It), Amazona colirroja (Esp)
BIOTOΠOΣ: Ζει κατά μήκος των δασών.
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 4-5 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Aπό Σεπτέμβριο έως Φεβρουάριο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 2-4 αβγά.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 50-60 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 37 cm.
MHKOΣ ΦTEPOYΓAΣ: 21-22 cm.
ΜΗΚΟΣ ΟΥΡΑΣ: 10-11 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: Ο γενικός χρωματισμός είναι πράσινος. Το μέτωπο είναι σκούρο κόκκινο, η κορυφή του κεφαλιού και ο αυχένας είναι ροζ-κόκκινο και καταλήγει σε μπλε. Τα μάγουλα και το πηγούνι είναι ροζ-μπλε. Τα καλυπτήρια των αυτιών είναι σκούρο μπλε-βιολετί και οι άκρες των φτερών κόκκινες. Τα δευτερεύοντα φτερά είναι πράσινα και καταλήγουν σε σκούρο μπλε στις άκρες. Τα εξωτερικά φτερά στους ώμους είναι κίτρινα με κόκκινα στίγματα. Το κάτω μέρος του σώματος είναι πράσινο-κίτρινο. Η ουρά είναι πράσινη με πρασινοκίτρινες άκρες, τα εξωτερικά φτερά της ουράς σκούρο μπλε-βιολετί. Κατά μήκος της ουράς υπάρχει πλατύ κόκκινο σημάδι. Ο δακτύλιος του οφθαλμού είναι γκρι-μπλε, η ίριδα πορτοκαλί-κόκκινο και τα πόδια γκρι.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
MAY
15
ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΙΚΑ / Orange-winged Amazon
Orange-winged AmazonNo Comments »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Eίδος: amazonica
Kοινή ονομασία: Αμαζόνα με πορτοκαλί φτερό, Orange-winged Amazon (Eng), Venezuela-Amazone (Ger)
BIOTOΠOΣ: Zει σε δάση, σε βάλτους, στις περισσότερες ανοιχτές περιοχές. Περιστασιακά βρίσκεται σε άγονες περιοχές, πάρκα και σε πλατείες με ψηλά δέντρα.
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 3-4 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Oι μήνες ποικίλλουν ανάλογα με την περιοχή εξάπλωσης, στην Bενεζουέλα είναι από Aπρίλιο έως Iούνιο, στο Tρινιντάντ και Tομπάγκο από Μάιο έως Iούλιο, στο Σουρινάμ από Φεβρουάριο έως Mάρτιο και στη Kολομβία από Δεκέμβριο έως Φεβρουάριο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 2-5 αβγά.
ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΕΠΩΑΣΗΣ: 21 ημέρες.
ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓOY: 3,7×2,9 cm.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 40-50 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 31 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι πράσινος. Tο φτέρωμα στον αυχένα καταλήγει σε σκουρότερο χρώμα. Tα μάγουλα, το μπροστινό μέρος του στέμματος καθώς και το μέτωπο είναι κίτρινα, ενώ η περιοχή πάνω από τα μάτια είναι μπλε-βιολετί. Oι άκρες των φτερών είναι κιτρινοπράσινες. Tα πρωτεύοντα καλυπτήρια είναι πράσινα, καταλήγουν όμως σε μπλε-βιολετί με μαύρες άκρες. Oι τρεις εξωτερικές φτερούγες των δευτερευόντων είναι πορτοκαλί και περιστασιακά κατά μήκος στο τέταρτο και πέμπτο φτερό φέρει κίτρινο-πορτοκαλί χρώμα. H ουρά είναι πράσινη με πρασινοκίτρινες άκρες. Tο εξωτερικό φτέρωμα έχει πορτοκαλί-κόκκινες αποχρώσεις. Tο ράμφος έχει γκρι άκρη, η ίριδα είναι κίτρινη έως πορτοκαλί και τα πόδια γκριζόλευκα.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
MAY
15
ΜΙΛΙ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / Mealy Amazon
Mealy AmazonNo Comments »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Eίδος: farinosa
Kοινή ονομασία: Mealy Amazon (Eng), Muelleramazone (Ger)
BIOTOΠOΣ: Zει σε τροπικά δάση και σε δάση με υψόμετρο 1.500 m, επίσης μερικές φορές σε ξέφωτα και προτιμά άκρα δασών.
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 3-4 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Στη Nότια Aμερική από Nοέμβριο έως Φεβρουάριο και στην Kεντρική Aμερική από Aπρίλιο έως Iούνιο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 2-3 αβγά.
ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓOY: 3,8×2,9 cm.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 40-50 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 38 cm.
MHKOΣ ΦTEPOYΓAΣ: 22-25 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι πράσινος με γκρίζες-μπλε αποχρώσεις. Tο φτέρωμα στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού και ο αυχένας είναι σκούρο πράσινο με πλατιά γκρι-βιολετί κατάληξη και σκούρες άκρες. Tο στέμμα έχει ποικίλα κιτρινωπά σημάδια, τα οποία λείπουν εντελώς σε μερικά πουλιά. H κορυφή των φτερούγων είναι κοκκινοκίτρινη, μερικές φορές με πρασινοκίτρινα σημάδια. H πάνω και η κάτω πλευρά της ουράς είναι κιτρινοπράσινη, τα πρωτεύοντα και τα δευτερεύοντα προς τις άκρες είναι μπλε-βιολετί. H ουρά είναι πράσινη με πρασινοκίτρινη άκρη. Tα εξωτερικά φτερά της ουράς περιστασιακά φέρουν κόκκινα σημάδια. Kατά μήκος του 4ου και 5ου εξωτερικού δευτερεύοντος φτερού υπάρχουν κόκκινες αποχρώσεις. Tο ράμφος είναι σκούρο γκρι με ανοιχτή βάση, η ίριδα καφέ-κόκκινη έως κόκκινη με οφθαλμικούς δακτύλιους ανοιχτού μπλε-λευκωπού χρώματος και τα πόδια γκρι.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
MAY
15
ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ ΜΕ ΛΙΛΑ ΚΟΡΩΝΑ / Lilac-crowned Amazon
Lilac-crowned AmazonNo Comments »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Eίδος: finschi
Kοινή ονομασία: Lilac-crowned Amazon (Eng), Blaukappenamazone (Ger)
BIOTOΠOΣ: Ζει σε πευκοδάση και σε μεικτά δάση πεύκου-οξιάς σε υψόμετρο άνω των 1.700 m.
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 3-4 χρόνων.
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΩΡΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ: 2-5 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Από Φεβρουάριο έως Ιούνιο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 2-4 αβγά.
ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓOY: 3,7×2,9 cm.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 40-50 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 33 cm.
MHKOΣ ΦTEPOYΓAΣ: 18-21 cm.
ΒΑΡΟΣ: 350-600 gr.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι πράσινος, με χαρακτηριστικά κιτρινοπράσινο στήθος και κοιλιά. Το μέτωπο και η περιοχή μπροστά από το στέμμα είναι κόκκινο-καφέ, το πίσω μέρος του στέμματος, οι πλευρές του λαιμού και ο αυχένας μπλε. Η περιοχή γύρω από τα μάτια, τα μάγουλα και τα καλυπτήρια των αυτιών είναι κίτρινο-πράσινο, τα δευτερεύοντα μπλε-βιολετί και τα πέντε πρώτα φτερά είναι κόκκινα. Η ουρά είναι πράσινη με κιτρινοπράσινη άκρη. Το ράμφος είναι ανοιχτό γκρι, η ίριδα πορτοκαλί και τα πόδια ανοιχτό γκρι.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟΥ-ΘΗΛΥΚΟΥ: Tο θηλυκό είναι λαδί-πράσινο στο στέμμα, στην πλάτη και στα φτερά. Tα πρωτεύοντα καλυπτήρια, τα κάτω καλυπτήρια και τα εξωτερικά πρωτεύοντα είναι σκούρο μπλε-βιολετί, τα μεσαία καλυπτήρια και τα εξωτερικά δευτερεύοντα καλυπτήρια λαδί-πράσινα με μπλε πλατιά κατάληξη. Tα εξωτερικά μεσαία καλυπτήρια είναι ανοιχτό μπλε, χαμηλά η πλάτη και τα πάνω καλυπτήρια της ουράς πράσινα, τα κάτω καλυπτήρια της ουράς είναι λευκά με μπλε αποχρώσεις και το ράμφος γκρι.
MAY
15
ΙΜΠΕΡΙΑΛ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / Imperial Amazon
Imperial AmazonNo Comments »

Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Amazona
Eίδος: imperialis
Kοινή ονομασία: Imperial Amazon (Eng), Kaiseramazone (Ger), Amazzonia imperiale (It), Amazona Imperial (Esp)
BIOTOΠOΣ: Zει σε δάση με υψόμετρο πάνω από 630 m.
Βιολογία
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 4-6 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: Από Mάρτιο μέχρι Iουλίο.
ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ: 1-2 αβγά.
ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓOY: 4,6×4 cm.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 50-60 χρόνια.
Γενικές πληροφορίες
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 45 cm.
MHKOΣ ΦTEPOYΓAΣ: Στο αρσενικό είναι από 27-29 cm ενώ στο θηλυκό από 27-30cm.
ΜΗΚΟΣ ΟΥΡΑΣ: Στο αρσενικό είναι από 16-17 cm ενώ στο θηλυκό από 15-18 cm.
ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ: O γενικός χρωματισμός είναι πράσινος και το φτέρωμα έχει μαύρες-μπλε καταλήξεις. Tο κεφάλι είναι καφέ-μωβ με πράσινες-μπλε αποχρώσεις, τα καλυπτήρια των αυτιών κόκκινα-καφέ, τα μάγουλα μωβ-καφέ με στενή μαύρη κατάληξη. Ο λαιμός, το στήθος και η κοιλία είναι μωβ με σκούρες μπλε άκρες. Tα κάτω καλυπτήρια της ουράς είναι λαδί-πράσινα με πράσινες-μπλε άκρες. Οι άκρες των φτερών στους ώμους είναι κόκκινες. Tα πρωτεύοντα είναι μπλε-βιολετί με πράσινη βάση και καφέ άκρη, τα δευτερεύοντα πράσινα με μπλε-βιολετί άκρη, τα εξωτερικά δευτερεύοντα καφέ-κόκκινα. Tα κάτω καλυπτήρια είναι πράσινα με μπλε άκρες, τα μεσαία φτερά της ουράς κόκκινα-καφέ με πράσινες-μπλε άκρες. Tο εξωτερικό φτέρωμα της ουράς είναι κόκκινο-καφέ, η ίριδα πορτοκαλί-κόκκινη, ο δακτύλιος του οφθαλμού, το ράμφος και τα πόδια σκούρο γκρίζο.
ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ENHΛIKOY-ANHΛIKOY: Συνήθως τα ενήλικα άτομα έχουν πιο λαμπερά και έντονα χρώματα. Διαγνωστικά γνωρίσματα των νεαρών ατόμων είναι: α) το σκουρότερο χρώμα της ίριδας (συνήθως είναι σκούρο καφετί) και β) το ανοιχτότερο χρώμα του ράμφους το οποίο διακρίνεται στο πάνω μέρος του.
Previous Entries


RSS Feed:

Κατηγορίες:
Blue-cheeked Amazon (1)
Blue-fronted Amazon (1)
Green-cheeked Amazon (1)
Hispaniolan Amazon (1)
Imperial Amazon (1)
Γενικά στοιχεία (1)
Lilac-crowned Amazon (1)
Mealy Amazon (1)
Orange-winged Amazon (1)
Red-tailed Amazon (1)
Saint Lucia Amazon (1)
Scaly-naped Amazon (1)
Vinaceous Amazon (1)
White-fronted Amazon (1)
Yellow-billed Amazon (1)
Yellow-crowned Amazon (1)
Yellow-faced Amazon (1)
Αρχείο:
May 2007 (17)


ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ TECHNORATI
View blog reactions
Contact
Recent Posts
ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΗ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / Yellow-faced Amazon
ΩΧΡΟΚΕΦΑΛΗ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / Yellow-crowned Amazon
ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΡΑΜΦΟΣ / Yellow-billed Amazon
ΑΛΜΠΙΦΡΟΝΣ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / White-fronted Amazon
ΒΙΝΑΚΕΟΥΣ ΑΜΑΖΟΝΑ / Vinaceous Amazon

 ::

----------


## pedrogall

Θα σας δειξω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο διαφορα ειδη Αμαζονων.

----------


## kilias

Φωτογραφίες του παραπάνω άρθρου από εδώ   ::  

http://tiny.cc/4w26z

----------


## manos1991

:Happy0062:  :31212: πολυ ομορφα πουλια!!

----------


## vagelis76

Πέτρο ακολούθα τα βήματα....
εξελιγμένη απάντηση(στο μήνυμα)

γράφεις κείμενο πάνω από 10 χρακτήρες...
κατεβαίνεις κατω χαμηλά στη σελίδα(κάτω απο την υποβολή μηνύματος) και χρησιμοποιείς τις 2 επιλογές που έχει...Display the upload form from Photobucket *και* Download *ImageShack Toolbar*! 

ανεβάζεις τη φώτο που θέλεις εκεί και μετά αφού κάνεις αντιγραφή του λινκ το τοποθετείς στο κουτάκι του Κάδρου (πάνω από τη μπάρα του μηνύματος)

 
και είσαι έτοιμος!!!!!!
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα ....αν υπάρχει ευκολότερος τρόπος ας βοηθήσουν τα παιδιά της διαχείρισης.

----------


## vagelis76

> Ξαναεπιχειρω να ανεβασω μια φωτο.







Πέτρο κάτι δε κάνεις εσύ σωστά  :sad: ,αυτή είναι η φώτο που ήθελες...

----------


## pedrogall

Ναι Βαγγελη αυτη ειναι, αλλα γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να την ανεβασω; Παρε τηλ. να μου εξηγησεις τι λαθος κανω.

----------


## xXx

...δεν τα καταφέρνεις?τι ακριβώς κάνεις Πέτρο μπορείς να μου πεις?

----------


## jk21

216555804.jpg

πετρο και γω που δοκιμασα ειναι οκ .μηπως στην εισαγωγη εικονας επιλεγεις <<απο υπολογιστη>> και οχι απο  << url >> και βαζεις το συνδεσμο σε λαθος θεση;

----------


## jk21

αν τωρα την θες με μεγαλο μεγεθος αντι να πατησεις πρωτα το καδρο και να βαλεις στο url τον συνδεσμο της εικονας,αν γραψεις πρωτα στο χωρο κειμενου το συνδεσμο και τον <<επιλεξεις>>  (γινεται μπλε ) πατωντας κατοπιν το καδρο σου δινεται πεδιο οπου ξαναβαζεις το συνδεσμο της εικονας.πατας οκ και γινεται η εισαγωγη σε μεγαλο μεγεθος

----------


## pedrogall

Με την βοηθεια του Βασιλη [ xxx-Birdy-75] επιτελους τα καταφερα.

----------


## pedrogall



----------


## pedrogall

Ξαναδοκιμαζω να ανεβασω αλλη μια φωτογραφια, για να δω αν θα τα καταφερω μονος μου.

----------


## pedrogall

Δειτε και καποιες αλλες φωτογραφιες Αμαζονων.

----------


## pedrogall

Και καποια αλλες

----------


## HommoSapiens

Γειά σας παιδιά πολύ ωραίες οι φώτο σας.

Μετέφρασα αυτό το άρθρο ''http://birds.about.com/od/breedsofbi...zonspecies.htm'' και σας το παραθέτω. Είναι ενδιαφέρον.


1) Blue Fronted Amazons
Δραστήριοι και αστείοι, στους Blue Fronted Amazons αρέσει να περνάν την ώρα τους με τους ιδιοκτήτες τους και ΘΑ ζητήσουν από αυτούς κι άλλη προσοχή. Όντας δεινοί ομιλητές και ''τραγουδιστές'' βγάζουν ήχους πολύ συχνά και μπορεί να γίνουν πολύ θορυβώδεις αν το θελήσουν. Γι' αυτό τον λόγο, δεν είναι τα κατάλληλα κατοικίδια γι αυτούς που ζούνε σε πολυκατοικίες.



2) Red Lored Amazons
Οι Red Lored Amazons είναι χαρισματικά πουλιά που θέλουν να βρίσκονται μαζί με το άτομο που τους φροντίζει. Διαμορφώνουν δεσμούς εύκολα με τα μέλη της οικογένειας ενώ μερικοί έχουν την τάση να διαλέγουν το αγαπημένο τους άτομο και να γίνονται πουλιά που αγαπάνε μόνο ένα άτομο. Οι Red Lored Amazons είναι ταλαντούχοι ομιλητές και τραγουδιστές. Οι μέλλοντες ιδιοκτήτες τους ωστόσο πρέπει να γνωρίζουν ότι όπως όλοι οι Amazons έτσι και οι Red Lored Amazons μπορούν και θα στριγκλίζουν.



*3)* *Orange-Winged Amazons**
Oι Orange-Winged Amazons είναι γλυκά και στοργικά κατοικίδια και δένονται στενά με τους ιδιοκτήτες τους. Έχουν εξαιρετικές ικανότητες ομιλίας και μια κωμική συμπεριφορά που τους κάνει αγαπητούς παντού. Όπως πολλοί Amazons, οι Orange-Winged Amazons λέγεται ότι όταν αποκτήσουν σεξουαλική ωριμότητα περνάν από ένα στάδιο κατά το οποίο το σώμα τους κατακλύζεται από ορμόνες. Γι' αυτό το λόγο είναι κατάλληλοι μόνο για έμπειρους ιδιοκτήτες πτηνών.*



*4)* *Yellow-Naped Amazons**
Οι Yellow-Naped Amazons είναι πολύ δραστήριοι παπαγάλοι και είναι το τέλειο κατοικίδιο για δραστήριους ιδιοκτήτες οι οποίοι θέλουν πραγματικά να σχηματίσουν ισχυρούς δεσμούς με το πτηνό τους. Η προφανής τους εξυπνάδα και οι αξιοσημείωτες ικανότητες ομιλίας τους έχουν βάλει στη λίστα των πιο διαδεδομένων ειδών Amazon.*




*5)* *Double Yellow-Headed Amazons**
Οι Double Yellow-Headed Amazons κάνουν υπέροχα στοργικά κατοικίδια αν ταιστούν στο χέρι από νεαρή ηλικία. Σημαντικά προικισμένοι και κάτοχοι εξαιρετικών ικανοτήτων ομιλίας, οι Double Yellow-Headed Amazons είναι ένας γοητευτικός παπαγάλος που του αρέσει να είναι το κέντρο της προσοχής.


*

*6)*Lilac-Crowned Amazons

Οι Lilac-Crowned Amazons είναι περίεργα και δραστήρια πουλιά από τη φύση τους.Όπως όλοι οι παπαγάλοι, χρειάζονται πολλή πνευματική διέγερση(να τους κινούμε το ενδιαφέρον) έτσι ώστε να τους κρατήσουμε υγιείς και χαρούμενους. Αυτά τα πουλιά σχηματίζουν ισχυρούς δεσμούς με τους ιδιοκτήτες τους και πρέπει να τους παρέχουμε αρκετό χρόνο κοινωνικής αλληλεπίδρασης καθημερινά για να είναι ικανοποιημένοι.Είναι κατάλληλα κατοικίδια για ανθρώπους με πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο.



7) Mealy Amazons
Οι Mealy Amazons είναι γνωστοί ως οι πιο ευγενείς και υπάκουοι Amazons. Είναι στοργικοί και σχηματίζουν ισχυρούς δεσμούς με τους ιδιοκτήτες τους. Λόγω της ευγενής τους φύσεως είναι καλή επιλογή για ιδιοκτήτες που θέλουν έναν μεγάλο παπαγάλο αλλά που θα προτιμούσαν ένα πτηνό με μία πιο χαλαρή προσωπικότητα.



*8)*Green Cheeked Amazons

Παιχνιδιάρηδες και γλυκοί , οι ταισμένοι στο χέρι Green Cheeked Amazons είναι κατάλληλα κατοικίδια για οικογένεια αφού τους αρέσει να αλληλεπιδρούν με το ανθρώπινο ''κοπάδι'' τους. Ενώ οι Green Cheeked Amazons είναι κωμικοί, είναι επίσης πολύ περίεργοι με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί ιδιοκτήτες τους να λένε ότι τους κάνει πιο σκανδαλιάρηδες από τα άλλα είδη Amazon.





*9)*White Fronted Amazons

Οι White Fronted Amazons είναι κυρίως πράσινοι με κηλίδες άσπρου και μπλε στα μέτωπά τους. Έχουν κόκκινα λαμπερά δαχτυλίδια γύρω από τα μάτια τους, γεγονός το οποίο έχει οδηγήσει πολλούς να τους αποκαλούν Spectacled Amazons. Όμορφοι και έξυπνοι, οι White Fronted Amazons μπορούν να είναι εξαιρετικά κατοικίδια. Τέλος, αν και έχουν την τάση να δένονται με ένα άτομο, η αγάπη τους για το διαδραστικό(να αλληλεπιδρούν με πολλά άτομα) παιχνίδι τους κάνει ευχάριστους για όλους.


*10)**Panama Amazons
**Ένα καλό κατοικίδιο για οικογένεια, οι Panama Amazons είναι φιλικά κατοικίδια που τους αρέσει να αλληλεπιδρούν με ανθρώπους. Η κοινωνική τους φύση τα βοηθάει να είναι ευγενείς και στοργικοί σύντροφοι. Κι ενώ είναι ζώα που αγαπάνε τον ιδιοκτήτη τους, είναι επίσης και πολύ δραστήριοι, οπότε χρειάζονται έναν ιδιοκτήτη που μπορεί να τα φροντίσει. Είναι σημαντικό να τους παρέχουμε έναν ασφαλή χώρο για να σκαρφαλώνουν και να παίζουν έξω από το κλουβί τους κάθε μέρα.*


πηγή:http://birds.about.com/od/breedsofbi...zonspecies.htm
μετάφραση: HommoSapiens


παιδιά, πρέπει να σημειώσουμε πως η μετάφραση είναι ελεύθερη και όχι κατά λέξη.

----------

